# Advice For Bee Plants in Feral Lot



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

Talk to your local Ag. Extention office. They'll probably know best how to combat the invasives as well as give you ideas of what grows well to keep the invasives back. I'm slowly expanding my native wildflower patch. Native seed is more expensive than just wildflower seed you get at the hardware store, but once established, (I'm told) it will stick around and hold off the invaders.


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think about the easiest thing to plant would be milkweed. Collect some seeds from last years pods and spread on the lot. You will be amazed how easily they grow and come back year after year. They are really a good nectar source for your bees.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I would try the Nyger seed that is for sale in the for sale forum....


----------



## Cindy (Mar 21, 2011)

I have found White Clover to be really easy to grow from seed and helps to choke out some weeds and grasses.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

khaas15 said:


> I think about the easiest thing to plant would be milkweed. Collect some seeds from last years pods and spread on the lot. You will be amazed how easily they grow and come back year after year. They are really a good nectar source for your bees.


the bees go crazy for the milkweed in our yard. And as two side benefits, it's food for monarch butterflies, and the flowers are really fragrant. Goldenrod is another great bee plant.


----------



## Don'tWorryBeeHappy (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have tried clover and wildflower seed, but I swear I could hear the weeds laughing at my attempt. It was soon devoured under a blanket of weeds. The local Ag recommended a chemical bombardment that I was hoping to avoid. I was hoping for some prolific plant or very tall shrubs that couldn't be taken down by these weeds.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The other name for invasive plants is "honey" plants...


----------

